# Pequeña broma - dar corriente



## Yerri (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola a todos, una curiosidad:

¿Como se hacen estoas cosas de broma por que dan una descarga al accionarlas? Imaginemos un circuito simple. (como el que todos hemos montado de niños)
Una pila, un cable y una bombilla. Que deberiamos sustituir por la bombilla para conseguir que de corriente? ¿cualquier trozo de metal y ya esta? Tranquilos que no pienso matar a nadie!      Es curiosidad y un poco de ganas de gastar una bromita que yo me se (suave )
Un saludo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

hola para dar un correntazo comprás una camara barata de rollo y le sacas el step-up de 1,5 v a 300 vl.. seguro esa pequeña descarga se sentira.. te lo aseguro..
ademas puedes miniaturizarlos para mas comodidad.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 21, 2007)

Ojo con lo de la camara...una vez desarme una y el flash estaba cargado... cuando me despabile la camara estaba del otro lado de la habitacion... de esa patada no me olvido mas!!!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

Un profesor me contó una vez que había escondido un capacitor en un mate de esos con manija de metal, conectado a la bombilla y a la manija. El que lo tomaba recibía la descarga    lo que hacen los ingenieros para divertirse .........
Para cargar el capacitor (uno chiquito de 1nF) le ponía un diodo en serie y lo conectaba a 220V.
Ese mismo tipo cocinaba salchichas enchufadas a 220V con dos tenedores


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Sep 22, 2007)

electroaficionado a mi me paso lo mismo por desarmar una camara y sacarle el flash toque el capacitor y.bue por curioso y por pensar que era una sensacion cualquiera lo volvi a tocar y ahi me asegure de que no tiraba poca corriente sino la bastante como para tirar la camara a la basura


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 22, 2007)

Habria que invesigar eso de cocinar las salchichas a 220. con esto de la escases de gas.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

bueno. lo que deben hacer es quitarle el capacitador y obtendran un voltage +/- de 300 DCv.tambien no colocarle la bateria antes de andarlo.
Saludos.


----------



## JoS182 (Sep 22, 2007)

Algo que se siente, no mucho, estan en los encendedores electronicos. =)


Experiencia personal ja, capacitor en la lengua, jajjaa muy estupido de mi parte.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 22, 2007)

en fin si querés dar un corentazo: camara,camara,camara.


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 22, 2007)

yo un dia esta desarmando una cama i de repente plaff,yo era pequeño y al ver el peazo de calambrazo que me metio me asuste pero mas me asuste al ver que no tenia pilas la cama y daba credito


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 22, 2007)

Estoy de acuerdo en lo de los encenderdores pegan patadas simpáticas, el del flash me parece un poco mucho para una joda. Si alguien no anda del todo bien le puede hacer mal. ademas que te deja los puntitos de quemadura en donde lo tocas.


----------



## carlossab (Sep 24, 2007)

Lo mejor de todo es la camara, y si a mi tambien me dio una descarga por andar jugando con el circuito del flash que nunca se me olvidara esa descarga asi que mucho cuidado con esas camaras 
   Saludos.


----------



## menduco (Sep 25, 2007)

hola amigos, para dar corriente no hay nada mejor que los arracadores de los migi clic ( o algo asi) son esos que se usan para prender las ornallas de las cocinas seguro que todos tienen uno en casa los desarman y te pones detras de alguien le arrimas el extremo del cable presionas el pulsador y va a saltar jajaja.
 si quieren uno con mas power consiganse el de los calefones esos si que me traen viejos recuerdos je.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 25, 2007)

De acuerdo con menduco. Los de los encendedores electronicos son muy pequeños y tambien pegan un poco, si uno sacrifica potencia por portabilidad jejeje.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 25, 2007)

eso si compañeros el rey de los correntazos lo da el circuito de la camara. te deja el recuerdo.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 25, 2007)

Que ganas de hacer sufrir a la gente anthony jejejejeje!
Yo lo decia para hacerlo un poco mas suave, asi a la pobre victima no le parece tan cruel. jejeje


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2007)

clarooooo! electroaficionado asi la gente aprende.jajajaja.


----------



## farzy (Sep 26, 2007)

que si te deja recuerdos eso del flash de las camaras! preguntenme a mi que casi me vuelo 2 dedos del tremendo descargon (la quemada me la tuve que aguantar)que me pego el flash, eso fue cuando tenia como 5 años y todo por curioso, ya lo dice el dicho: por curiosidad murio el gato   y asi aprendi a no meter las manos donde no debo je je.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 26, 2007)

hey hay lugares en donde se debe meter la mano sin conocer lo que hay detras. jajaja.


----------



## menduco (Sep 28, 2007)

jajaja asi se habla amigo anthony123


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 28, 2007)

Bueno pero ya que ves la camara ahi. tenes que desarmar!
Contra la naturaleza no se puede jejejeje
Al final alguien armó algun aparatito práctico?

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

bueno electroaficionado.ademas de ser electronico aficionado tambien soy pirotecnico aficionado (mas que la electronica). . los 300 volt que me da la camara de forma continua (quitandole el condenssador) los utilizo para encender los ignitores electronidos diseñados por mi.jajajaj (un pitillo lleno de polvora y al final un bobillo de navidad si la carcaza de vidrio).posiblemente estos dias les pasos unas foticos de mis inventos.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 28, 2007)

oye menduco vos parece que me entendés lo que qise decir. saludos.recuerden que hay lugares que aparentan lo que no es.8)


----------



## Dano (Sep 29, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> bueno electroaficionado.ademas de ser electronico aficionado tambien soy pirotecnico aficionado (mas que la electronica). . los 300 volt que me da la camara de forma continua (quitandole el condenssador) los utilizo para encender los ignitores electronidos diseñados por mi.jajajaj (un pitillo lleno de polvora y al final un bobillo de navidad si la carcaza de vidrio).posiblemente estos dias les pasos unas foticos de mis inventos.



Yo también soy un pirotécnico aficionado.  

Saludos


----------



## jose_flash (Sep 30, 2007)

y yo tenbien soy pirotecnico aficionado (Viva el clorato potasico,el carbón y el azufre)


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2007)

Bueno, veo que se fueron al cuerno, esto ya es poco serio, ¡ ¡ ¡ Pero me encanta ! ! !

Para fomentar la destruccion:
http://bombascaseras.tripod.com/Kimika/#RDI


----------



## menduco (Sep 30, 2007)

veo que se fueron al carajo (perdon por la expresión) la idea era con buenas intensiónes, pero se estan alejando de la broma .
 che fogonazo no me pasas alguno que te alla fincionado. jejee  era broma


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 1, 2007)

Oigan compañeros. es mejor que los petardazos los compren ya hechos. casi pierdo 4 dedos de la mano dereche cuando me exploto un artefacto casero con un tubo de PCV y mucha polvora. todo esto tomando hasta las minimas precauciones: le habia colocado encendido electronico, control de  ingnicion con doble llave, camisa antiestatica. pero BOOMMMM. por casualidad habia olvidado cerrar los extremos del mismo, si no fuera por eso no estubiera escribiendo esto.


----------



## Elvis! (Oct 8, 2007)

jajaja.yo tambien desarme una camara y use el flash para flashear a mis compañeros en el colegio.pero a uno se le occurio tocar el capacitor q se cargaba con una sola pila.pero yo lo hice con dos  8)  y bueno ya sabran lo que le paso.pero alguien sabe aproximadamente cual es el voltaje que llega a generar todo el circuito del flash? agradeseria una respuesta


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 8, 2007)

En la que yo desarme el capcitor era de 300 V. o sea que es alto. No se exactamente cuanto pero lo suficiente apra hacerte ver todoso los colores del arcoiris.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 8, 2007)

Por que no mezclan el Laser Destructor con la Electrocusion

Asi logran electrocutar y seccionar el cadaver todo a un mismo tiempo y ahorran tiempo.


----------



## ivans69 (Oct 13, 2007)

si quieres toques continuos necesitas:un transformador, un motor (de los que tienen los jugetes), un potenciometro y dos pilas de las D.  
con este puedes regular los toques, hace cuatro años hice uno.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oye este tema siem`re cae como dedo en el anillo. a la gente cuando esta aciosa le gusta es hechar vaina. saludos jajajajajaja 8)


----------



## JoS182 (Oct 13, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Por que no mezclan el Laser Destructor con la Electrocusion
> 
> Asi logran electrocutar y seccionar el cadaver todo a un mismo tiempo y ahorran tiempo.




Me leiste la mente, pero todabia estoy buscando un colimador . =)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

oye JoS182 ten EXTREMO cuidado con los laser y colimadores. cualquier reflejo en los ojos y olvidalos.


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 13, 2007)

Vamos abriendo un hilo sobre como hacer teclados y monitores en braile para toda esta gente?!

Saludos y que destruyan lindas cosas.


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

```
Vamos abriendo un hilo sobre como hacer teclados y monitores en braile para toda esta gente?!
```
totalmente de acuerdo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 13, 2007)

A favor de la anarquia y el descontrol

Mala foto de 2 laser dobles con su correspondiente colimador (5W de potencia de salida)

Lo que parece vidrio es un tipo de acrilico con semiespejos de alta precisión dentro, uno de ellos se lo ve como de distinto color (Celeste verdoso)


----------



## anthony123 (Oct 13, 2007)

Oye fogonazo contribuyendo a la destruccion ehhh. saludos.


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 8, 2009)

Yerry, creo que mas de uno agarro tu peticion de broma, y pues es bueno tener buen sentido del humor, lo malo es no aportar a lo que se pide.
Si aun estas interesado en eso, creo que conoces el mitico 555, puedes con el hacer un dispositivo como el que quieres sin necesidad de gastar mucho. Aunque a lo mejor sale mas barato comprar como dicen una camara de esas desechables. Pero si lo que quieres es aprender mientras armas y aun estas interesado en el circuito. Avisame y pongo aqui el diagrama.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Rick-10 (Ene 8, 2009)

Yo tambien me sumo a la lista de pirotecnicos aficionados!   No hay duda que los electronicos compartimos muchas cosas en comun, no solo la electronica. .


----------



## franko1819 (Ene 8, 2009)

yo una vez  estaba experimentando con un electro iman,12 v y un oscilador rapido, toque un cable pelado y me dio patada despues le puse un capacitor y le dije a mi hermana que lo toque¡¡¡¡
lo toco y le dio una "patada"


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 10, 2009)

Dioss!...Hasta cuando van a estar con esto de dar corriente a los demas?
Si queres darte corriente vos solo por simple masoquizmo pues bueno mete los dedos en los enchufes..quien te dice que no lo hagas?
Y si queres dar corriente a alguien agarra un 555 le metes dos resistencias y un caapacitor del que se te ocurra y conectas todo esto a un transformador viejo a un Flyback o a lo que a vos te parezca que puede entregar corriente y listo ya podes dejar musculos doloridos y todo..no es tannn dificil..y si sos drastico bueno un dia de tormenta vas y te paras en el edificio mas alto y con un hilo atado a la punta de un martillo empezas a dar vueltas y vueltas hasta que veas una chispa enooorrme y listo ya tenes mas chispas que cualquiera en el mundoo..contendo? =)

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Ene 10, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Y si queres dar corriente a alguien agarra un 555 le metes dos resistencias y un caapacitor del que se te ocurra y conectas todo esto a un transformador viejo a un Flyback o a lo que a vos te parezca que puede entregar corriente y listo ya podes dejar musculos doloridos y todo..no es tannn dificil..



Yo nunca he tenido la oportunidad de probar un 555 para esto pero,¿por qué complicarse la vida con un 555?¿no sería más facil contruir el inversor del tema ''patada a persona''?:La verdad es que ese circuito vale para cualquier cosa y es muy simple:un transistor, una resistencia y ya está    .

Un saludo


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 10, 2009)

Primero... si sientes verguenza ajena es por que Tu crees que no das lastima no siendo que es al revez.
Segundo, esto se desvirtuo, no se trata de darle en la madre a una persona, es solo darle un sustito como los juguetes que venden.
Tercero. No se trata de gastar, sino de saber como se hace.
Cuarto, dificil usar el 555?, hacer un inversor con un transistor y una resistencia? ah caray, no seas malo y compartenos ese circuito.
Por favor Moderadores, no podrian poner una seccion de bromas y cosas por el estilo?. Creo que cuando uno encuentra un foro en donde no se toman las cosas en serio, se pierde la razon de ser del foro.
Saludos


----------



## sony (Ene 10, 2009)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> bueno electroaficionado.ademas de ser electronico aficionado tambien soy pirotecnico aficionado (mas que la electronica). . los 300 volt que me da la camara de forma continua (quitandole el condenssador) los utilizo para encender los ignitores electronidos diseñados por mi.jajajaj (un pitillo lleno de polvora y al final un bobillo de navidad si la carcaza de vidrio).posiblemente estos dias les pasos unas foticos de mis inventos.


oye anthony aver cuando subes unas foticas como las que nos avias comentado o unos videos.
 saludos


----------



## jorger (Ene 11, 2009)

CoolDann dijo:
			
		

> Segundo, esto se desvirtuo, no se trata de darle en la madre a una persona, es solo darle un sustito como los juguetes que venden.
> Tercero. No se trata de gastar, sino de saber como se hace.
> Cuarto, dificil usar el 555?, hacer un inversor con un transistor y una resistencia? ah caray, no seas malo y compartenos ese circuito.



Me has entendido mal.Yo solo he propuesto conseguir el mismo efecto con un circuito más sencillo...y tampoco quise decir que es complicado usar un 555...el que quiera,que haga ese circuito,yo no se lo voy a impedir.

Un saludo.


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 12, 2009)

NOO, Jorge-Mak, a i me sorprendio lo que dijiste. No es burla, no es malinterpretacion, aunque para unos si fue con un dejo de sarcasmo. Pero a ti me llamo la atensión eso. Porque no nos muestras lo que dices del inversor. Yo comente eso porque una vez mi sobrino de solo 6 años me pidio que le hiciera una cosa asi, claro que no daba descargas fuertes pero si te daba el susto. El problema que mi sobrino lo hizo en una obra teatral de la escuela y como el iba de remero y el capitan (que le caia mal) era el mero mero del barco, pues se le ocurrio hacer la broma en el "barco" y del susto de la descarga metio un grito fenomenal aparte de irse para atras y como es barco solo era apariencia se fue contra el y .. ya te imaginaras se hizo un lio.
Pero bueno, ojala pudieras mostrarnos lo del inversor.
Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Ene 15, 2009)

CoolDann dijo:
			
		

> Por favor Moderadores, no podrian poner una seccion de bromas y cosas por el estilo?. Creo que cuando uno encuentra un foro en donde no se toman las cosas en serio, se pierde la razon de ser del foro.
> Saludos



Aca esta la sección que pedis ^^   https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/chistes-algo-mas-1716/

Ya he dicho...El que quiere corriente juegue en las tormentas!


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 15, 2009)

Gracias Elvis, pero no pido para mi esa seccion sino para todos los que en lugar de ayudar se la pasan haciendo bromas de las peticiones de algunos usuarios.
Ja y tambien te excedes, a mi me gustan las descargas electricas, y me gusta agarrar los cables de electricidad casera, pero solo porque siente una sensacion de relajacion pero no por eso me voy a encuerar y me voy a poner cerca de un arbol cuando haya una tormenta. Quiero relajarme, no quedar rostizado como pollo.
Que tengas un excelente dia.


----------



## jorger (Ene 15, 2009)

CoolDann dijo:
			
		

> NOO, Jorge-Mak, a i me sorprendio lo que dijiste. No es burla, no es malinterpretacion, aunque para unos si fue con un dejo de sarcasmo. Pero a ti me llamo la atensión eso. Porque no nos muestras lo que dices del inversor. Yo comente eso porque una vez mi sobrino de solo 6 años me pidio que le hiciera una cosa asi, claro que no daba descargas fuertes pero si te daba el susto. El problema que mi sobrino lo hizo en una obra teatral de la escuela y como el iba de remero y el capitan (que le caia mal) era el mero mero del barco, pues se le ocurrio hacer la broma en el "barco" y del susto de la descarga metio un grito fenomenal aparte de irse para atras y como es barco solo era apariencia se fue contra el y .. ya te imaginaras se hizo un lio.
> Pero bueno, ojala pudieras mostrarnos lo del inversor.
> Saludos



Aquí lo pongo el circuito.También puedes encontrarlo en el tema de ''patatada a persona''(échale un vistazo al tema)
.Pero antes de que hagas nada,en el circuito,en vez de poner un led,pon una resistencia entre 2 y 5 kΩ.También intenta poner un transistor que te de la máxima ganancia posible (Hfe).
Si pones 2 transistores en config. darlington,asegúrate de que pones una resistencia de entre 70 y 100kΩ.Te digo todo esto para que consigas buenos resultados (y por experiencia personal).
Un saludo


----------



## CoolDann (Ene 15, 2009)

Gracias Korge-Mak, eres muy amable. Que tengas un excelente dia.


----------



## danielfer23 (Ene 16, 2009)

Ya que estamos com las bromas no se puede hacer un ultra sonido como de los agrimensores para medir que son bastante molesto cuando te pega en la piel


----------



## jorger (Ene 17, 2009)

Aquí os pongo un ejemplo de como lo hice yo:

http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=transformadormx6.jpg
Aquí se ve el transformador que usaré en el circuito.La verdad es que se parece a uno de un microondas de lo grande que es   


http://img403.imageshack.us/my.php?image=tomastransformadorvj5.jpg
El transformador con las tres tomas a usar.Para encontrarlas hay que buscar una toma que tiene 2 ''hilos'' unidos entre sí,esta será la toma media.Las otras dos se buscan midiendo la toma media con todas las demás =)

http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=transistorxb1.jpg
Este es el transistor que uso,un tip142 (es npn).Se pude usar cualquiera mientras tenga buena ganancia soporte la corriente que chupa el transformador.Si alguien usa un pnp se puede conectar igual que un npn,pero se tiene que invertir la polaridad del circuito para que funcione.

http://img187.imageshack.us/my.php?image=resistenciast6.jpg
Y lo que más influye en el buen funcionamiento del circuito,la resistencia.Yo por ejemplo la puse de 4,3KΩ (la que tenía más a mano).Como dije en el anterior post,no sobrepaséis el valor de 5KΩ.

http://img262.imageshack.us/my.php?image=hechoqo6.jpg
Aquí ya todo terminado .Parece que cuanto mas grande es el transformador,más baja es la frecuencia de oscilación (esto es bueno,ya que los picos que produce el secundario del transformador son mucho más fuertes a baja frecuencia,y por ende se notan mucho más si te pega la descarga.En este en particular trabaja a muy baja frecuencia,unos 50hz más o menos =).

Eso si,si tenéis un destornillador o algo en la mano y os da el calambrazo desprevenido,os aseguro que va a salir a tomar por saco     (ya me ha pasado a mí ).
Ah se me olvidba!,si en un principio no funciona,cambiad la toma del transformador que va hacia el colector del transistor y ponedla en la base de éste y viceversa.Ya me ha pasado un par de veces con otros transformadores.Si funciona desde el principio (se escucha un sonido más o menos grave,a veces agudo),no hace falta cambiar nada.

Unsaludo!


----------



## boximil1 (Ene 18, 2009)

no es mucho peso ? 

un capacitor de 33 ufpor 400v no pesa mucho y se mantiene cargado por varios minutos sin problemas con 220v , entonces se puede hacer el aparato asi , en 2 modulos:

1 -- el que se utilizara que es solo un capacitor cargado y nada mas.

2 -- el cargador que sera de la tension que consideren necesaria pero no exagerada para no generar un daño, dicha tension sera rectificada y filtrada para obtener CC.

se enchufa en un toma, se carga el C , se retira el C y se utiliza con un ex- amigo.


----------



## jorger (Ene 18, 2009)

boximil1 dijo:
			
		

> no es mucho peso ?


Es que yo puse ese transformador tan grande a modo de EJEMPLO porque normalmente uso transformadores de ferrita para estas cosas....El circuito se puede usar con transformadores de todo tipo y tamaño...Y está calro que si quieres o necesitas hacerlo todo portatil,no vas a poner un transformador tan grande como el mío,eso seguro   .
E aquí otro prototipo montado en una protoboard:
http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=1000012qu8.jpg

Un saludo .


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 6, 2009)

hola miren lo que encontré entre mis cachureos un lapiz que da la corriente  aqui una foto (no tenia una camara sino la de mi celu 

bueno la parte negra es donde van las pilas (4 pilas) donde se be el resorte va un boton para accionar el circuito la bobina es eso amarillo entre el polo - y + va una plaquita que todavía no descubro que es  (pareciera un condensador o algo asi ) la latita es el tierra y este va a la coraza del lapiz buno voy a probar este circuito con un poco mas voltaje para ver que sale  y cambiar de carcaza a algo que diga no tocar y los que no leen caeran como escarmiento


----------



## jorger (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow!,sería interesante tener uno de esos y descubrir el circuito oscilador que lleva   .Esa plaquita que lleva es el circuito oscilador,si no me equivoco.Podrias decirnos que componentes electrónicos lleva esa plaquita?ya sabes...transistores,resistencias,etc...
PD:yo pensaba que llevaría un toroide pequeñito o algo así 
Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Feb 6, 2009)

Ah no,espera,esa plaquita solo tiene 2 terminales?
Me he fijado un poco más y si,parece un condensador..


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 6, 2009)

bueno la plaquita tiene tres terminales y esta cubierta por un tipo de resina blancar dos terminales estan al - y al + y atras esta el 3 terminal que va conectado al polo + de las pilas 

aqui un pequeño dibujo de como es (esta en paint ) lo amarillo son los cables y el rojo son las patitas a la bobina
la entrada + = puede ser la salida ya que va conectada a un resorte donde da la corriente

pd: cuando tenga una cámara mejor subo mas fotos


----------



## jorger (Feb 6, 2009)

Mmm si dices que esa plaquita tiene 3 terminales,para mí que es un transistor...no se me ocurre otra cosa que tenga 3 patillas...  
Un saludo


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 6, 2009)

al parecer si de echo lo medi con u tester y todo parece que fuera uno n


----------



## jorger (Feb 6, 2009)

Uhm..podrías intentar que todo el circuito diese más voltaje en la salida cambiando el transistor por uno que tenga mucha ganancia,a ver que pasa jeje   .Por cierto,alguien sabe el voltaje que entregan estos dispositivos?
Un saludo


----------



## deniel144 (Feb 6, 2009)

jejeje no es mala idea si estoy pensando en hacer una serie de pruebas para potenciarlo


----------



## jorger (Feb 6, 2009)

Yo tengo aqui un generador de alto voltaje,con una resistencia,un transistor y un transformador pequeño,que aunque se ve inocente ,te pega una descarga de 4kilovolts jeje  
Ahora que me doy cuenta,tengo los mismos mensajes que tu


----------



## fraxisco (Abr 6, 2009)

yo tambien una vez abri una camara cuando era peque y toque el circuito y aaaaa&%$%$#62## que me dio fuerte  la gue$%&64 pero ya se que ese tipo de condensadores son medio peligrosos cuando estan cargados


----------



## jorger (Jun 6, 2009)

Pues no se...yo,mira que me he llevado descargas y descargas de condensadores de esos y tampoco lo veo para tanto,te pega el susto,pero a mi por lo menos no me hace nada   

Será que la resistencia de mi piel es mas alta de lo normal    jaja

Un saludo


----------



## Elvis! (Jun 10, 2009)

jorger dijo:
			
		

> Pues no se...yo,mira que me he llevado descargas y descargas de condensadores de esos y tampoco lo veo para tanto,te pega el susto,pero a mi por lo menos no me hace nada
> 
> Será que la resistencia de mi piel es mas alta de lo normal    jaja
> 
> Un saludo



Sera que nunca estuvieron lo suficientemente cargados y que las descargas nunca pasaron por tu corazon a una intensidad de 30mA o mas?
El voltaje no va a cambiar porque cambies el transistor..Al menos no en parametros aceptables..para cambiar la tension tenes que cambiar la relacion de vueltas del bobinado o alimentar al circuito con mayor tension..Otra no veo..O mete los dedos en el enchufe y liiisto tannto problema por unos cuantos Amperes? 

Un saludo!


----------



## jorger (Jun 12, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> ....Sera que nunca estuvieron lo suficientemente cargados y que las descargas nunca pasaron por tu corazon a una intensidad de 30mA o mas?



Si,una de las pocas veces que estuve con mi coilgun,sin quer toqué con la mano los terminales de un condensador de 400v/120uF recien cargado.Me dio un buen susto,pero no me empezó a doler el brazo ni nada de eso


----------



## foso (Jun 12, 2009)

con una bobinita y un tiristor se pueden hacer buenos elevadores de tensión a partir de una simple pila. Ese es el método que usan las camaras. Eso si, comen como lima nueva, así gastan pila las camaras también. Se necesita una bobinita, un tiristor o un transistor de potencia media, un generador de onda cuadrada (555), y un capacitor machaso (dependiendo del odio que se le tenga a la persona).
Saludos.
PD: una vez escuche de una pistola de iones inventada por la Nasa creo, usaba dos baterias de 9 V, ese debía estar heavy.


----------



## unleased! (Jun 12, 2009)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Sera que nunca estuvieron lo suficientemente cargados y que las descargas nunca pasaron por tu corazon a una intensidad de 30mA o mas?


Lo de que 30mA te mata es cuando se mantiene esa intensidad por un cierto tiempo.

Normalmente una intensidad de 30mA provoca un paro cardiaco a partir de los 8 segundos, 50mA a partir de los 5 segundos, 100mA a los 3 segundos, 150mA a los 2 segundos y 200mA en un poco mas de medio segundo aproximadamente, por lo que para matar a una persona necesitas aplicar una intensidad durante un cierto tiempo.

Estos tiempos varían un poco en si es un hombre o una mujer y también según la constitución física de la misma (peso, tamaño, musculatura, resistencia).

Cuanto mas pequeña es la intensidad mas tiempo es necesario para que sea mortal. Si la intensidad llega a unos valores muy pequeños deja de ser mortal y solo provoca dolor o malestar.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiomercado10 (Jun 15, 2009)

muy buenas ideas


----------



## marioandres9 (Ago 12, 2009)

hablando de descargas, el gato de un vecino todas las noches le *** y **** el cantero a mi vieja. yo pense en meterle 220V al aire pero es medio peligroso(el cantero da a la calle y por esas casualidades lo puede tocar alguna persona) que le puedo poner a ese Gataso? :evil:



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Sé que no suena igual, pero unos verbos más "neutros" dejan entender el sentido. Si hasta con asteriscos se entiende...
> La regla 6 habla de eso.


----------



## wilfretronic (Abr 8, 2011)

Asu creo que tiempo ya nadie comenta sobre esto, pero, yo tengo un lapicero de descargas eléctricas y se me destrosó cuando le hice a un amigo y lo boto al suelo con gran fuerza y se desarmó totalmente y en la foto que publicaron anteriormente en este mismo canal no se ve bien y talvez alguien sabe como es  y las conexiones, porfa porque lo arme con la plaquita conectado a la carcasa del lapicero y no pasa nada, porfa si alguien tuviera algo que se pueda mostrar seria de gran ayuda, bueno espero de uds.


----------



## RSelectronic (Abr 8, 2011)

Jajaja yo lo que hacia es con un capacitor de mas de 300V, cargarlo con 220V rectificado (311V) y entonces lo usaba tipo picana


----------

